# never summer circuit rocker



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

anyone try this board on icy conditions? how does it handle for you? l know that rocker isn't that great for icy conditions, but i dont know if they have something similar to magnatraction for NS boards. thanks for your help


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

NeverSummer has their version of magnetraction, Vario Power Grip. I've heard it isn't as strong, but it still works. I won't have the opportunity to test it out myself until I buy a 2012 Evo, though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden it, it works. It will get you through ice well enough. And then it won't be obnoxiously grabby when you do have some good snow to work with.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Vario Grip doesn't have the teeth that Magnetraction has, but I like the eway it works better. It has plenty of bite for most hardpack conditions, as long as you understand there's still a limit and you can still wash out..

Between MTX, Smokin' MTX and Variogrip, I'll go Variogrip. I haven't had the pleasure of experiencing Arbor's awesome un-blnded tri-radial sidecut, but I hear that works very well as well.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Since I don't ride ice very often, I'm always very leery on the shit. I have an 09/10 Evo and have almost never washed out on ice, but at the same time I know not to push it because there is a point where you can and will wash out and eat shit. As long as you pay attention to the conditions I think the NS Variogrip works fine, just don't expect it to be bulletproof.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

For me Smokin's magnetraction works better than vario. My SL also has quite a bit more rocker that the superpark so that probably makes a difference too.


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

last question, is the circuit considered a all-mountain or park board. it seems that most review says its all-mountain while NS says its park specific basically


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

also you guys mention power grip. BUT how come it doesn't say that when l read the ns site description for the board? or is it built in for every board they build


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

keljai said:


> also you guys mention power grip. BUT how come it doesn't say that when l read the ns site description for the board? or is it built in for every board they build


If you look under the Rocker & Camber symbol on any board's page, you see a tiny "and Vario Power Grip sidecut" text. Click on the Rocker & Camber jpg and... http://www.neversummer.com/images/neversummer/RC-explained.jpg


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

ah thanks, now l know better.

SO is the circuit better or burton custom v rocker on ice?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rider makes up the vast majority of what you're asking.


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

so your saying all those technology is pointless because its majority in the rider anyways. obviously the technology makes a difference or else they wouldn't have invested money into the technology and get patents for it.

l know the rider makes influences also, but so will the technology.

anyways based on TECH alone, is the circuit or custom flying v better at edge hold on icy condition?


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

The rider makes the board, not the other way around. The board can help you out, but the majority is rider skill.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

keljai said:


> ah thanks, now l know better.
> 
> SO is the circuit better or burton custom v rocker on ice?


Go the neversummer dude


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

keljai said:


> so your saying all those technology is pointless because its majority in the rider anyways. obviously the technology makes a difference or else they wouldn't have invested money into the technology and get patents for it.
> 
> l know the rider makes influences also, but so will the technology.
> 
> anyways based on TECH alone, is the circuit or custom flying v better at edge hold on icy condition?


A formula 1 car has an amazing amount of technology in it. However, my guess is that probably no one on the forum could properly drive it around a track at high speed.

A guy I know who teaches people to race cars has a great saying, anytime people ask him why someone crashed. He always says "They ran out of skill".

(sorry for all the car stuff, was at the track last weekend)


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The point is that a noob is going to wash out regardless of what board they're riding. I would probably go with the circuit, I'm assuming this is an old model because I'm pretty sure they stopped manufacturing circuits for proto-ct's.


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

Evo has it showing as a 2011 edition


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

keljai said:


> Evo has it showing as a 2011 edition


The do not have the circuit in their lineup any more as of the upcoming season. The Vario grip does fine on ice but as everyone else stated it comes down to personal preference. Every company has their own take on things and they all work but some work better for some people then others. 

Riding on ice is a skill just like riding powder. Every type of terrain has it own techniques that assist in how well you can ride it. No matter what board you have under you a good percentage will be ability.

The circuit is fine for icy conditions.


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait so does that mean that it's in actually 2011 but got cut half way or you mean they cut it for 2012?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

The dropped it for the upcoming season. They now have the Evo and Proto CT so no real reason to have the Circuit anymore.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

keljai said:


> so your saying all those technology is pointless because its majority in the rider anyways. obviously the technology makes a difference or else they wouldn't have invested money into the technology and get patents for it.
> 
> l know the rider makes influences also, but so will the technology.
> 
> anyways based on TECH alone, is the circuit or custom flying v better at edge hold on icy condition?


That's exactly what I'm saying if you know how to ride you know how to ride if you don't you're on your heel edge skidding around looking like a dumbass. It's a simple concept also I know companies that market fossilized annodized pixie shit in their boards doesn't mean it does anything.


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it's for 300 so a very good price. And that's about my budget. L basically deciding on custom, circuit and the bataleon goliath


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying if you know how to ride you know how to ride if you don't you're on your heel edge skidding around looking like a dumbass. It's a simple concept also I know companies that market fossilized annodized pixie shit in their boards doesn't mean it does anything.


Lies! The proto CT pixie dust will ride the park for me


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ It might ride the park but unless you're jumping all the time it's not the best boner inducing board out there plus for the price you can get better in my opinion for cheaper prices.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ It might ride the park but unless you're jumping all the time it's not the best boner inducing board out there plus for the price you can get better in my opinion for cheaper prices.


Confucius says; it is not the board that produces the boner, but the powder beneath it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Confucious was a wise man that understands white powder and boner popping. He probably did coke and viagara.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ It might ride the park but unless you're jumping all the time it's not the best boner inducing board out there plus for the price you can get better in my opinion for cheaper prices.


I guess I should have added <sarcasm> at the end of my post.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I understand the sarcasm I'm just honest about what it does.


----------



## Sour*D83 (Jul 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I understand the sarcasm I'm just honest about what it does.


and thats cuas Burtonavenger s the GOD of snowboarding, this guy knows It all folks listen UP he is being nice not charging you all for his brillant views on such things as what is gay and what s a boner!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Sour*D83 said:


> and thats cuas Burtonavenger s the GOD of snowboarding, this guy knows It all folks listen UP he is being nice not charging you all for his brillant views on such things as what is gay and what s a boner!


You must be the god of run-on/incoherent sentences then.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Confucious was a wise man that understands white powder and boner popping. He probably did coke and viagara.


Confucius say 'why you think they call it China White homieeeee?'

- and no viagra..... ground rhino horns and seahorse penises does the trick


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sour*D83 said:


> and thats cuas Burtonavenger s the GOD of snowboarding, this guy knows It all folks listen UP he is being nice not charging you all for his brillant views on such things as what is gay and what s a boner!


Kids this is why you don't do drugs you end up rambling on and on like a fucktard. Confuscious say "this guy is retarded"


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I heard Confucious' wife once said "me so horney".


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

dude.... don't let your parents find the tape or we'll never get it back....


----------

